# KotoR II : Das Schiff von Goto und die Luckenverriegelung



## Con-Julio (9. Mai 2005)

Servus an Alle.

Ich habe mal ein richtiges Problem auf dem Goto Schiff. Und die anderen Threads habe ich ir auch schon angeschaut aber leider habe ich nix gefunden.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich hocke mit Kreia und Atton auf dem Schiff von Goto und habe mal eben alles Platt gemacht was geht. Und ich habe alle Codes die ich brauche.
Mich selber habe ich dann auch schon befreit und nun muss ich wieder auf die Ebon Hawk. 
Aber wie?   Ich habe das Programm "Überlasten" bereits heruntergeladen. 
Und alle anderen Programme kann ich freischalten. Aber was muss ich jetzt machen.  

Ich habe bereits die dollsten Dinge versucht aber leider immer ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich vor der Lucke stehe kommte immer das diese von einer Konsole auf der Brücke geöffnet werden kann.  
Wenn ich dann alles Überlasten möchte ist immer wieder zu lesen das das Sicherheitsprotokoll noch aktiv ist.   Wie schalte ich denn das dann ab????  

Hilfe ist da mal echt angebracht.

Thanx in advance



Gruß, 


Con


P.S.: Spiel ist auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Vulture_112 (9. Mai 2005)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann musst du auf der brücke etwas mit den beiden energiestufen machen, die sachen von der primär auf die sekundärenergie umlegen... is schon solange her, tut mir leid, dass ich dir nicht explizit helfen kann


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (9. Mai 2005)

Vulture_112 am 09.05.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich mich erinnern kann musst du auf der brücke etwas mit den beiden energiestufen machen, die sachen von der primär auf die sekundärenergie umlegen... is schon solange her, tut mir leid, dass ich dir nicht explizit helfen kann



So ist es. Ich hatte jedoch einmal den Bug, das ich auch nix mehr machen konnte obwohl alle auf dem Schiff tot waren. Nachher stellte sich heraus, dass man ZUERST den Hauptcharakter befreien muss BEVOR man auf die Brücke geht. Hab mich aber mit Kreia und Visas durchgekämpft (war zwar net leicht, ging aber) und durfte deshalb alles nochmal machen.


----------



## Alinor (9. Mai 2005)

Hast du den Zugangscode für die Energiezufuhr oder wie das Ding heißt?

wenn nicht, geh zurück in den Raum, aus dem du deinen PC befreit hast, dort steht eine Hilfskonsole (?) und bei der gibts den Code. Damit kannst du die Energie abschalten und zur Ebon Hawk zurück.


----------



## SirYzerman (10. Mai 2005)

Con-Julio am 09.05.2005 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus an Alle.
> 
> Ich habe mal ein richtiges Problem auf dem Goto Schiff. Und die anderen Threads habe ich ir auch schon angeschaut aber leider habe ich nix gefunden.
> 
> ...





Eigentlich ganz simple!! Auf der Brücke von GOTO'S Schiff, mußt  Du auf die Konsole zugreifen, mit der man die ganzen Befehle die Du bisher gesammelt hast , auch anwenden kannst. Also nicht die Konsole für die Energiezufuhr. Denn mußt  Du den Code für die Energie erst einmal freischalten
und zum Schluß, wenn Du auf den Befehl Energie zugreifen kannst, brauchst  Du Ihn nur noch abschalten. Beim ausloggen  müßte denn irgend etwas von  "Tarnvorrichtung abgeschaltet " und "mehrere Schiffe greifen an.". Zu guter letzt brauchst Du nur noch ein paar  Kopfgeldjäger auf dem Weg zur Ebon Hawke abservieren,. Das war es auch schon.


----------



## Con-Julio (11. Mai 2005)

Yo yo yo yo yo.


Vielen Dank an alle.
Jetzt habe ich endlich mal geschaut und mir das Programm "Abschalten" herunter geladen. 
Und dann konnte ich wirklich mal die Energieleitung abschalten.

Mn bin ich ne Leuchte.

Danke nochmal an alle.

Gruß


----------

